# Tarpon in the green lights



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

Not really Texas Tarpon, but its still Tarpon so I thought I'd share.
I was in Ft Lauderdale recently for class at Maritime Professional Training, and went for a nice dinner at 15th street fisheries. Tons of little Jack crevalles swimming around, but the coolest was these big boys hanging around right by the table in the greenlights. Even getting to feed them was cool. They were like big puppy dogs begging for a treat. Even a little 5-10lber was there and would follow the kids up and down on the dock waiting for a shrimp.

http://s1074.photobucket.com/user/captbrad7387/library/Mobile Uploads

http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10206975081567678&id=1598178101


----------

